# I need a 240!



## Marcus Aurelius (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm looking for information on anybody who builds tanks in BC. I need an 8x2x2 tank. I quoted one out of Edmonton for $1200 for tank plus $1000 crate and shipping fee. For an additional $1000 I can get glass with less of a green tint? And if you are a tank builder PM me a quote. Thanks


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

If you can go larger in size, there's this 8'x4'x2.5' 600 gallon tank for sale in Fort St John and it looks like the seller is possibly able to deliver it http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fs-600gal-fiberglass-glass-tank-1000-a-36471/


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I got a 210 if u like


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

At one point Rick from Canadian Aqua Farm was selling his 8x2x2 240g tank (Acrylic) with stand for something like $800. I asked him about it last time I was at his place and he said he never found a buyer. You could always try contacting him.


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Oct 25, 2012)

Rick was first person I asked lol. He sent me here.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

there is a guy in port moody Mark, he makes acrylic .you can try him 604-469-9176


----------

